# F'ing Webb Abrasives Sponges



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

ROCK!!! Got my sample pack and thought I had inadvertantly placed an order; lots of product. All other sponges have been rendered obsolete.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

They do send a generous sample box, and better yet they are the best in my humble opinion. I order by the case since it is not standard stock for S/W.
Sage


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I just got them and think they are great! I will be placing future orders.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you guys have a online order source. Received my samples, was finishing a set of bathroom vanities, they worked "fine" for the between coats..


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.festooljunkie.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/77_190/webb-abrasives/


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Chrisn have you ordered from them?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

No, I am still using all the free ones they sent, will be for some time.:thumbup:


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrisn: Thanks for the post for the link to purchase. I am like you it may be a while before I use up the sample pack...


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> Chrisn: Thanks for the post for the link to purchase. I am like you it may be a while before I use up the sample pack...


Me too. I can't seem to get one to really wear out; they last about 100 times longer than the Norton sponges I used to use.


----------

